

Mental Floss Is Buoyed by Online Video - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/01/business/media/mental-floss-is-buoyed-by-online-video.html?ref=technology

======
walterbell
> What makes the YouTube stars so compelling is that they are so candid and so
> real and they talk to their viewers like they are their friends.

Heard that, "reality" television?

 _" Honesty. That’s the thing in the theater today. Honesty… and just as soon
as I can learn to fake that, I’ll have it made."_,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Giraudoux](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Giraudoux)

